

IOS vs Android - erickhill
http://macmagazine.com.br/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/03-ios-android.png

======
mattspitz
This is incredibly misleading. Saying that the difference between iOS 4 and
iOS 7 is equivalent to the difference between Android 4.1 and Android 4.4 is
absurd.

The big jump in Android was from Android 2 to Android 4 (Android 3 was mostly
a release for tablets). Sure, there are differences between Android point
releases, but they're not as substantial as the "major versions" the chart
suggests.

------
heldrida
Is this a joke ? Should we really take this seriously ? Specially, because
this is being reported by a Magazine from a country that iPhone runs Android ?

